# Pressemitteilung "Die Linke": Kormoranmanagement Thema im Bundestag



## Thomas9904 (7. April 2011)

Pressemitteilung

Jan Korte
Mitglied des Deutschen Bundestages
Mitglied im Vorstand der Fraktion DIE LINKE.
Sprecher der Landesgruppe Sachsen-Anhalt

*Kormoranmanagement Thema im Bundestag​*
Berlin. 

Die Fraktion DIE LINKE hat am Donnerstag im Bundestag den
Antrag gestellt, einen bundesweiten Kormoranmanagementplan zu erarbeiten und umzusetzen, um Schäden von der Fischerei abzuwenden und die Artenvielfalt zu bewahren. 

Ausgangspunkt für ein Management soll die Erarbeitung konsensfähiger Bestandszahlen und ökologisch sinnvoller Bestandsziele für den Kormoran sein.

Der Bundestagsabgeordnete Jan Korte erklärte in seiner am Donnerstag zu Protokoll gegebenen Rede im Bundestag: 
„Wenn wir die Vorgaben der EU-Wasserrahmenrichtlinie einhalten wollen, wenn wir wollen, dass Wiederansiedlungsprojekte für den Lachs oder den Stör
erfolgreich sind und wenn wir Arten wie den Aal und die Äsche – genauso wie den Kormoran – weiterhin erhalten wollen, können wir nicht auf Europa warten sondern müssen jetzt etwas tun.“ 

Artenschutz dürfe weder an derWasseroberfläche enden, „noch sollte er sich auf Tiere mit hübschen Knopfaugen beschränken“, so der Abgeordnete aus Sachsen-Anhalt.

Er rief alle Parteien auf, bei diesem drängenden Thema am gleichen Strang zu ziehen. Der Bundestag hätte „einmal die Möglichkeit, über die Parteigrenzen hinweg konkrete Lösungen für den Artenschutz, für die Fischerei und für über drei Millionen Anglerinnen und Angler in der Bundesrepublik zu finden.“ 

DIE LINKE sei zu einem konstruktiven Dialog bereit.
Korte sagte, die Erholung des Kormoranbestandes sei ein Erfolg für den Artenschutz. Es sei aber wichtig, auch die Folgen im Blick haben, die ein gewachsener Bestand dieser Art auf andere Tierarten hat. 

Aufgrund erheblicher Schäden am Fischbestand in natürlichen Gewässern und in Fischzuchten sei es dringend an der Zeit zu handeln. Der Artenerhalt in manchen Gewässern sei nur noch den Besatzmaßnahmen der Fischereiberechtigten zu verdanken. 

Die Anglerverbände hätten aber
„verständlicherweise keine Lust mehr, nur noch Kormoranfutter in die Flüsse zu kippen“, so Korte.

- - - - -
Der Antrag von Jan Korte und der Fraktion DIE LINKE im Bundestag, „Ökosysteme schützen, Artenvielfalt erhalten – Kormoranmanagement einführen“ 
(Drucksache 17/5378, abrufbar unter:
http://dip21.bundestag.de/dip21/btd/17/053/1705378.pdf)
wurde am Donnerstag in erster Lesung im Bundestag behandelt. Nach Behandlung in den entsprechenden Ausschüssen des Bundestags (Federführend ist der Ausschuss für Ernährung, Landwirtschaft und Verbraucherschutz, mitberatend sind Umweltausschuss, Tourismusausschuss und Ausschuss für die Angelegenheiten der EU) wird er in zweiter Lesung im Bundestagsplenum behandelt und schließlich wird
(meistens direkt im Anschluss) in dritter Lesung endgültig abgestimmt. Das wird nach bisheriger Planung im vor der Sommerpause im Juli sein.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. April 2011)

*AW: Pressemitteilung "Die Linke": Kormoranmanagement Thema im Bundestag*

Ein gutes angelpolitisches Signal - man glaubt es ja kaum..

Da werden tatsächlich mal von deutschen Politikern Anregungen der Angler nicht nur ernst genommen, sondern auch in den Bundestag eingebracht ...

Und das - so finde ich - in durchaus angemessener Weise und ich finde auch gut, dass hier für ein Parteiengrenzen überschreitendes Verfahren geworben wird.


> Er rief alle Parteien auf, bei diesem drängenden Thema am gleichen Strang zu ziehen. Der Bundestag hätte „einmal die Möglichkeit, über die Parteigrenzen hinweg konkrete Lösungen für den Artenschutz, für die Fischerei und für über drei Millionen Anglerinnen und Angler in der Bundesrepublik zu finden.“


Werden wir natürlich bei den anderen Fraktionen nachhaken, wie die dazu stehen..


----------



## Gardenfly (7. April 2011)

*AW: Pressemitteilung "Die Linke": Kormoranmanagement Thema im Bundestag*

leider von der Opposition, also wird schon aus Prinzip dagegen geredet :c


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. April 2011)

*AW: Pressemitteilung "Die Linke": Kormoranmanagement Thema im Bundestag*

Wir werden sehen und nachfragen....


----------



## Professor Tinca (7. April 2011)

*AW: Pressemitteilung "Die Linke": Kormoranmanagement Thema im Bundestag*



Gardenfly schrieb:


> leider von der Opposition, also wird schon aus Prinzip dagegen geredet :c




Da hast du nicht ganz unrecht aber wenigstens steht es mal zur Debatte.
Wollen doch mal sehen wer sich wie dazu äussert. . . .|bigeyes

Thomas war schneller.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. April 2011)

*AW: Pressemitteilung "Die Linke": Kormoranmanagement Thema im Bundestag*

Obwohl der ärgste Gegner des Antrages wahrscheinlich ja die andere Oppositionspartei, die Grünen, sein werden ;-)))


----------



## Veit (7. April 2011)

*AW: Pressemitteilung "Die Linke": Kormoranmanagement Thema im Bundestag*

Find ich topp, dass mal so ein sinnvoller Vorschlag kommt unabhängig von welcher Partei.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. April 2011)

*AW: Pressemitteilung "Die Linke": Kormoranmanagement Thema im Bundestag*



> unabhängig von welcher Partei.


Logo, geht ja hier nicht um Parteipolitk, sondern ums Angeln, um sinnvolles also ;-))

Wäre gut, wenn das viele der anderen Parteien auch so sehen würden..


----------



## derflip (7. April 2011)

*AW: Pressemitteilung "Die Linke": Kormoranmanagement Thema im Bundestag*

Da ist die Linke mal wieder auf Wählerfang. Da schaut der SED Abkömmling doch tatsächlich ob die Angler bei denen nicht vllt ein Kreuz machen könnten.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. April 2011)

*AW: Pressemitteilung "Die Linke": Kormoranmanagement Thema im Bundestag*

Sollen die anderen Parteien einfach mitmachen, dann gleichts sichs aus....
Hindert sie ja keiner - und nochmal:
*Hier gehts NICHT um Parteipolitik!*


----------



## Fanne (7. April 2011)

*AW: Pressemitteilung "Die Linke": Kormoranmanagement Thema im Bundestag*



derflip schrieb:


> Da ist die Linke mal wieder auf Wählerfang. Da schaut der SED Abkömmling doch tatsächlich ob die Angler bei denen nicht vllt ein Kreuz machen könnten.





[edit by Thomas9904]


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. April 2011)

*AW: Pressemitteilung "Die Linke": Kormoranmanagement Thema im Bundestag*

Nochmal und als letzte Warnung vor Verwarnungen:
*Hier gehts NICHT um Parteipolitik!* 

Hier gehts darum, dass eine Partei (vollkommen wurscht welche) endlich mal was zielführendes im Interesse der Angler macht.

Kann, soll und darf sich jede andere Partei im Bundestag liebend gerne anschliessen und zeigen, dass die Parteien im Bundestag auch mal was Sinnvolles hinkriegen!!

Eine Koalition aller Parteien für Angler statt gegen Angler wie bei unseren Verbänden - wenn dies nicht hinkriegen, machts denen vielleicht mal die Politik vor, hätte auch was..


----------



## Professor Tinca (7. April 2011)

*AW: Pressemitteilung "Die Linke": Kormoranmanagement Thema im Bundestag*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Obwohl der ärgste Gegner des Antrages wahrscheinlich ja die andere Oppositionspartei, die Grünen, sein werden ;-)))



Durch den Atomunfall-in-Japan-Aktionismus haben die z.Z. einen enormen Zulauf an Wählerstimmen.#t

Schlecht für uns. Aber im Moment noch nicht genug Einfluss. Hoffen wir dass es so bleibt.:m

Egal  . . . btt


----------



## Veit (7. April 2011)

*AW: Pressemitteilung "Die Linke": Kormoranmanagement Thema im Bundestag*



derflip schrieb:


> Da ist die Linke mal wieder auf Wählerfang. Da schaut der SED Abkömmling doch tatsächlich ob die Angler bei denen nicht vllt ein Kreuz machen könnten.



Statt gleich solche Mutmaßungen zu erheben, sollte man sich doch einfach mal freuen, dass es eine Partei gibt, die sich mit dem Thema ernsthaft befasst. Man kann nur hoffen, dass die anderen Fraktionen im Bundestag nicht ähnlich unkonstruktiv denken, wie du.
Wer mich kennt, kennt auch meine Meinung zu dieser Partei , aber dieser Antrag der Linke-Fraktion sieht doch beim besten Willen nicht populistisch aus.


----------



## Taxidermist (7. April 2011)

*AW: Pressemitteilung "Die Linke": Kormoranmanagement Thema im Bundestag*



> Kann, soll und darf sich jede andere gerne anschliessen!!



Träum du mal ruhig weiter, denn wie mit dem Thema umgegangen wird zeigt
uns doch die politische Vergangenheit und wird es erst recht die Zukunft tun.
Bei einer zu erwartenden Grünen Regierung mit dem Koalitionspartner SPD,
können wir wohl froh sein, überhaupt noch angeln gehen zu dürfen! 
Ich glaube, dass wir zukünftig bestenfalls die Fische fangen dürfen, die der
Kormoran übrig lässt.

Taxidermist


----------



## Professor Tinca (7. April 2011)

*AW: Pressemitteilung "Die Linke": Kormoranmanagement Thema im Bundestag*



Veit schrieb:


> aber dieser Antrag der Linke-Fraktion sieht doch beim besten Willen nicht populistisch aus.



Denke ich auch.

Es ist legitim, dass Parteien(welche auch immer) mit Anträge und Forderungen an die Öffentlichkeit drängen.
Sie wollen schliesslich ihren Bekanntheitsgrad steigern und im Gedächtnis bleiben.

Wer nix unternimmt, wird nicht gewählt. Selbst wenn Angler und Fischer explizit als Zielgruppe auserkoren wurden, was soll`s?
Solange es dem schwarzen Vogel an den Hals geht, ist es mir egal wer den Stein ins Rollen bringt.:m


----------



## zorra (7. April 2011)

*AW: Pressemitteilung "Die Linke": Kormoranmanagement Thema im Bundestag*

Deutschland wird Grün und keiner merkt es......was die Eu nicht schafft kriegen die Linken auch nicht auf die Reihe....den Vorschlag in Ehren......die Goldzahntiger machen uns den Gar aus.:c
....und nicht vergessen der letzte Angler macht das Licht aus.
gr.zorra


----------



## allrounder11 (7. April 2011)

*AW: Pressemitteilung "Die Linke": Kormoranmanagement Thema im Bundestag*

Ausgerechnet diese Partei ergreift die Initiative!#d

Wie ich die Partei hasse|krach:


----------



## cafabu (7. April 2011)

*AW: Pressemitteilung "Die Linke": Kormoranmanagement Thema im Bundestag*

Weiß einer ob dieser Jan Korte eventuell Angler ist? 
Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass dies ein politischer Schachzug ist. Einfach zu unpopulär vom Thema her und sehr weit weg von ihren Kernthemen.
Bin aber gespannt wie es weitergeht.
Carsten


----------



## Professor Tinca (7. April 2011)

*AW: Pressemitteilung "Die Linke": Kormoranmanagement Thema im Bundestag*



cafabu schrieb:


> Weiß einer ob dieser Jan Korte eventuell Angler ist?




:m
So steht es hier:
http://www.jankorte.de/2011/03/zu-gast-bei-der-dav-hauptversammlung/


----------



## Gardenfly (7. April 2011)

*AW: Pressemitteilung "Die Linke": Kormoranmanagement Thema im Bundestag*

Bei anderen Hobbys treffen sich die Politiker auch mal abseits des Bundestages, hoffen wir das es genug Abgeordnete mit Fischerprüfung gibt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. April 2011)

*AW: Pressemitteilung "Die Linke": Kormoranmanagement Thema im Bundestag*



> Bei anderen Hobbys treffen sich die Politiker auch mal abseits des Bundestages, hoffen wir das es genug Abgeordnete mit Fischerprüfung gibt.


Würde schon genügen wenn es Angler wären, geprüft brauchen die nicht zu sein....

Ich hatte mal ne Anfrage an die Fraktionen im Bundestag vor ca. 6 Jahren gemacht und nachgefragt, ob und wie viele Angler in den Fraktionen sind - konnte mir aber keine Fraktion beantworten und die Mühe nachzufragen wollte sich auch keine machen.

Da ist das immer hin mal ein Anfang...

Und ja, Jan Korte ist Angle, ein Mitarbeiter bei ihm im Büro auch, das hab ich bei einem Telefonat mitbekommen.

Daher wohl auch der sinnvolle Antrag, weil da jemand mit einem gewissen Sacxhverstand ans Werk ging - Und ich geb die Hoffnung immer noch nicht auf, dass solche auch in allen anderen Fraktionen zu finden sind und sich anschliessen.....


----------



## Nimra (8. April 2011)

*AW: Pressemitteilung "Die Linke": Kormoranmanagement Thema im Bundestag*

Hm, ich wollte eh mal nach B. Würde mich ja schon mal interessieren was die Damen u. Herren da so besprechen . Zumal solche Debatten bestimmt interessant sind. ( Wenn auch mit Sicherheit sehr kurz )
|znaika:
Armin​


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. April 2011)

*AW: Pressemitteilung "Die Linke": Kormoranmanagement Thema im Bundestag*

Interviewtermin ist zugesagt, da werden wir dann gerne nachfragen....


----------



## BountyHunter81 (8. April 2011)

*AW: Pressemitteilung "Die Linke": Kormoranmanagement Thema im Bundestag*

Na, dann wollen wir mal auf ein Wunder hoffen.
Man hat ja schon gehört das so was zu Wahlzeiten passieren kann...


----------



## DerAndi (8. April 2011)

*AW: Pressemitteilung "Die Linke": Kormoranmanagement Thema im Bundestag*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Obwohl der ärgste Gegner des Antrages wahrscheinlich ja die andere Oppositionspartei, die Grünen, sein werden ;-)))



Muss nicht sein 
Unser Kreisabgeordneter der Grünen, gleichzeitig noch Vorsitzender des Nabu und auch Angler denkt da auch etwas realistischer. Ich erlaub mir ein Zitat: "Kann nicht wer diese schwarzen Drecksdinger da ma weg tun? Wegen meiner auch mit ner Flinte...."


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. April 2011)

*AW: Pressemitteilung "Die Linke": Kormoranmanagement Thema im Bundestag*

Na das hört man doch gerne!
Scheint sich als doch irgendwie überall ein bisschen was in Richtung sinnvoll und Realität zu bewegen..


----------



## DerAndi (8. April 2011)

*AW: Pressemitteilung "Die Linke": Kormoranmanagement Thema im Bundestag*

Dass denke ich auch. Weil was nutzt einem die Peta, Nabu, Greenpeace etc wenn sie keine Fischarten mehr haben die sie schützen können weil der Kormoran sich den Bauch damit vollgeschlagen hat? Dann hätten die ja nix mehr zu tun haha.


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. April 2011)

*AW: Pressemitteilung "Die Linke": Kormoranmanagement Thema im Bundestag*

Dass das so ist heisst ja noch lange nicht, dass gerade die Grünen als Unterstützer aller möglöichen Schützer das dann auch unterstützen - ich glaube, dass die eher eine Einzelmeinung bei den Grünen ist, wenn man so schaut, was ansonsten zum Thema Angeln von denen kommt..


----------



## Honeyball (8. April 2011)

*AW: Pressemitteilung "Die Linke": Kormoranmanagement Thema im Bundestag*

mmh, also wenn ich den Link von Professor Tinca aufmache und lese, dann bleibt für mich als Fazit, dass da ein Anglerverband einen Politiker zu seiner HV eingeladen hat, und im Nachgang macht dieser Politiker etwas Sinnvolles für Angler!!!!

Wie ich finde, ein durchaus erfreuliches Szenario.
Schade nur, dass es sich bei dem Verband um den DAV handelt und alles was ich positiv dazu schreiben könnte, mir garantiert wieder als Hetze gegen diesen anderen Verband ausgelegt werden wird...:m


----------



## Matz3 (8. April 2011)

*AW: Pressemitteilung "Die Linke": Kormoranmanagement Thema im Bundestag*

Das gibt doch Hoffnung..

Was fressen Kormorane eigentlich wenn keine Fische mehr da sind...|kopfkrat


PS:Mal ein grosses Dankeschön an Dich Thomas für Deinen Einsatz in der ganzen Sache..#6#6


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. April 2011)

*AW: Pressemitteilung "Die Linke": Kormoranmanagement Thema im Bundestag*

Der Dank gebührt in diesem Falle aber nicht mir, sondern den Politikern, die da endlich was sinnvolles tun und das in den Bundestag einbringen - wir berichten nur drüber in dem Fall (und werden beim Interview mal schauen, was man mit den Herren Politikern im Bund noch so alles anfangen kann in Richtung vernünftige Gesetzgebung für Angler...)..


----------



## Ralle 24 (8. April 2011)

*AW: Pressemitteilung "Die Linke": Kormoranmanagement Thema im Bundestag*

Muss mal wieder stänkern.


Erstmal find ich die Aktion richtig, wichtig und gut. Parteigerangel ist mir wurscht, mein Wählverhalten wird nicht vom Angeln bestimmt. Tolle Sache für uns Angler, egal was dabei rauskommt.

*Aber*:

...und das ist der Moment wo ich mit dem Kopfschütteln nicht mehr nachkomme.

Wir haben weiß Gott wesentlich wichtigere, existentiellere und tiefgreifendere Probleme als den Kormoran.
Wenn ich dann sehe, dass in diesem Thema hier in kurzer Zeit vier Seiten mit überwiegend positiven Kommentaren zusammenkommen, in anderen Themen wie z.B. der Verbrüderung eines Anglerverbandes mit dem Tierschutz, oder dem Totschlagparagraphen in Bayern, treffen sich eine Handvoll User, die zum großen Teil auch noch gegen freiheitlichere Bestimmungen wettern.

Muss man nicht begreifen.

Gib dem Volk ein passendes Feindbild, dann kann man es in aller Ruhe in die Zwangsjacke stecken. 

Leute, schnallt endlich mal das der Kormoran unser kleinstes Problem ist. Wenn die Angler nicht bald mal anfangen sich für die angelpolitischen Vorgänge in unserem Land zu interessieren, dann haben bald die letzten Zweibeiner, die weitgehend frei der Fischerei nachgehen können, Federn.


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. April 2011)

*AW: Pressemitteilung "Die Linke": Kormoranmanagement Thema im Bundestag*



> Leute, schnallt endlich mal das der Kormoran unser kleinstes Problem ist. Wenn die Angler nicht bald mal anfangen sich für die angelpolitischen Vorgänge in unserem Land zu interessieren, dann haben bald die letzten Zweibeiner, die weitgehend frei der Fischerei nachgehen können, Federn.


Das stimmt vollkommen - ich habe auch schon mehrmals darauf hingewiesen, dass einige Verbände und Funktionäre für die Angler und das Angeln schlimmer sind als eine Verzehnfachung des Kormoranbestandes...

DENNOCH:
Wenn Politikler sich schon mal so weit und so anglerfreundlich und sinnvoll aus dem Fenster lehnen - auch gegen die spendensammelnde Schützermafia - dann gehört das gelobt und unterstützt. 

Genauso wie wir ja auch gerne alle Funktionäre und Verbände unterstützen, die das Wohl aller Angler und das Angeln insgesamt im Blick haben und nicht nur ihre egoistischen, unsolidarischen und unsozialöen Verbandsbelange....


----------



## Zusser (8. April 2011)

*AW: Pressemitteilung "Die Linke": Kormoranmanagement Thema im Bundestag*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Wenn ich dann sehe, dass in diesem Thema hier in kurzer Zeit vier Seiten mit überwiegend positiven Kommentaren zusammenkommen, in anderen Themen wie z.B. der Verbrüderung eines Anglerverbandes mit dem Tierschutz, oder dem Totschlagparagraphen in Bayern, treffen sich eine Handvoll User, die zum großen Teil auch noch gegen freiheitlichere Bestimmungen wettern.



Ob es vielleicht daran liegt, dass hier ausnahmsweise mal positiv berichtet und nicht gehetzt wird?
Dass die fanatische Hetze gegen euren erklärten Erzfeind einfach keiner mehr lesen will? Eure Realität ist scheinbar nicht die Realität vieler User.




Honeyball schrieb:


> [..]Fazit, dass da ein  Anglerverband einen Politiker zu seiner HV eingeladen hat,[..]
> 
> Schade nur, dass es sich bei dem Verband um den DAV handelt und alles  was ich positiv dazu schreiben könnte, mir garantiert wieder als Hetze  gegen diesen anderen Verband ausgelegt werden wird...:m



Aber woher denn!
Du hättest sogar gegen die Board-Doktrin verstoßen können und über die Aktivitäten des VDSF gegen den Kormoranschutz berichten können. |rolleyes

Die Demo letztes Jahr ging hier ziemlich durch die Medien und kam in der Bevölkerung gar nicht so schlecht an:
http://www.vdsf.de/media/kormorandemo.html

Auch darüber hätte man im Zusammenhang berichten können:
http://www.vdsf.de/media/kormoranmanagement2010.html




Thomas9904 schrieb:


> [..]ich habe auch schon  mehrmals darauf hingewiesen, dass einige Verbände und Funktionäre für  die Angler und das Angeln schlimmer sind als eine Verzehnfachung des  Kormoranbestandes...


Das würden die allermeisten Angler so vermutlich nicht unterschreiben.


----------



## Ralle 24 (8. April 2011)

*AW: Pressemitteilung "Die Linke": Kormoranmanagement Thema im Bundestag*



Zusser schrieb:


> Ob es vielleicht daran liegt, dass hier ausnahmsweise mal positiv berichtet und nicht gehetzt wird?
> Dass die fanatische Hetze gegen euren erklärten Erzfeind einfach keiner mehr lesen will? Eure Realität ist scheinbar nicht die Realität vieler User.



Es ist nicht unsere Realität, sondern *die* Realität. Gelesen werden wir sehr reichlich, nur die Beteiligung lässt zu wünschen übrig.

Der Kormoran ist halt ein greifbares, klar umrissenes Feindbild sehr vieler Angler. Angelpolitik ist ungleich mühsamer, aufwändiger und komplizierter. 

Schwarzer Vogel frisst Fisch.  So einfach ist die Formel. Und so falsch ist sie auch in der Erzeugung des Feindbildes, welches sich ausschließlich auf das Vorhandensein dieser Art begrenzt.
Die Ursachen, warum dieser Vogel sich überhaupt zu einem Schädling entwickeln konnte, werden völlig außer acht gelassen.

In so fern ist es dann doch nicht anders als bei angelpolitischen Themen. Das Geschrei geht los, wenn das Kind in den Brunnen gefallen ist. Selbst den Hintern hochkriegen um etwas zu verhindern oder Mißstände abzuschaffen, dafür fühlt man sich nicht zuständig. 

Und so wie die Voglschützer den Kormoran verteidigen, so findet man auch immer verblendete, die sich für anglerfeindliche Aktivitäten stark machen. Eine Krähe hackt der anderen kein Auge aus.


----------



## Zusser (8. April 2011)

*AW: Pressemitteilung "Die Linke": Kormoranmanagement Thema im Bundestag*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Es ist nicht unsere Realität, sondern *die* Realität.


Das sagen auch die Menschen, die von sich selbst behaupten, Napoleon zu sein.



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Gelesen werden wir sehr reichlich, nur die Beteiligung lässt zu wünschen übrig.


Das war aber schon mal anders!
Nachdem die Gegener der _Methoden (!)_, mit denen die Boardleitung ihren Kreuzzug führt, entweder geschasst oder weggemobbt wurden oder einfach desillusioniert sind, ist das doch nicht verwunderlich, oder?
Sich selbst pausenlos zu bestätigen, wie Recht man doch hat, scheint selbst eurem Fanclub langweilig zu werden. Wenn keine neuen Argumente kommen, schläft jede Diskussion  irgendwann ein.



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Schwarzer Vogel frisst Fisch.  So einfach ist die Formel. Und so falsch ist sie auch in der Erzeugung des Feindbildes, welches sich ausschließlich auf das Vorhandensein dieser Art begrenzt.


Diese Ausagen solltest du genauer erklären. Wenn du dabei auf das Worte  "Verband" und "VDSF" verzichten kannst und sachlich argumentierst, dann  bin ich sicher, dass sich eine interessante Diskussion entfalten kann.

Das Feindbild beruht doch wirklich darauf, dass der Vogel zahlreich ist und dadurch ein Konkurrent des Anglers ist. Das dürfte erstmal kaum zu leugnen sein.




Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Die Ursachen, warum dieser Vogel sich überhaupt zu einem Schädling entwickeln konnte, werden völlig außer acht gelassen.


Meine Ansicht dazu:
Er hat zu wenige natürliche Feinde. Die Lebensbedingungen für den Kormoran sind in Mitteleuropa hervorragend.
Was für Gründe gibt es noch?

Problematisch ist in meinen Augen, dass beide genannten Umstände sich nicht oder nicht schnell ändern lassen.

Den Angler, der keine Fische mehr im Bach vorfindet, weil der Kormoran zu Besuch war, den interessieren die Gründe für den Erfolg des Kormorans in diesem Moment ersteinmal nicht.
Dem Landwirt, dessen Feld regelmäßig von Wildschweinen heimgesucht geht es genauso. Es ist doch verständlich, dass man auf den, der einem das wegfrisst, das man selbst haben möchte, nicht gut zu sprechen ist. 
Zumindest kann der Bauer seinen Schaden recht genau berechnen und bekommt dafür einen Ausgleich.
Der Angler dagegen bleibt größtenteils auf seinem Schaden sitzen. Das weckt natürlich keine Sympathien für den Kormoran.



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Und so wie die Voglschützer den Kormoran verteidigen, so findet man auch immer verblendete, die sich für anglerfeindliche Aktivitäten stark machen. *Eine Krähe hackt der anderen kein Auge aus.*


Ich habs erst beim zweiten Lesen kapiert. Der ist wirklich gut! :q
Da mir der Schuh nicht passt, werde ich ihn mir aber auch nicht anziehen.


----------



## Ralle 24 (8. April 2011)

*AW: Pressemitteilung "Die Linke": Kormoranmanagement Thema im Bundestag*

Das Kormoranproblem hat doch nix mit Verbänden zu tun. 
Diskutiert darüber haben wir und können wir gerne weiter hier:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=167012&highlight=kormoran&page=59

Würde es stimmen, dass eine Krähe der anderen kein Auge aushackt, dann wäre es auch richtig, dass Hunde die bellen, nicht beißen.:q


----------



## gründler (8. April 2011)

*AW: Pressemitteilung "Die Linke": Kormoranmanagement Thema im Bundestag*

Moin

Und was wird sich ändern???

Wer wird die Millonen Schwarzen in Europa schießen????

Jäger????


Ich hab hier im board oft genug aufgeführt warum 90% der Jäger der Schwarze egal ist.

Fazit:
Nix wird sich ändern,nur das man nach draussen nen paar beifälle bekommt,und hofft 3 Wähler mehr zu gewinnen.

Jetzt kommt gleich Berufsjäger anheuern,ganz De.ist Verpachtet in Reviere,tausende Reviere und jedes Revier hat sein Chef.Und wenn ich mich als Pächter weigere schießt bei mir keiner Schwarze.

Nochmal,ich habe nix davon,Antrag stellen zum Abschuß,Kosten usw usw............... und sehr viel Zeit investieren,das alles für nix ausser das ich sie noch entsorgen muß,da geht jeder Jäger lieber Sauen....schiessen weil davon hat man was.

Bevor jetzt Kormoranbrust in Wein kommt,versucht doch mal in De.nen Schwarzen als lecker Happa zu verkaufen.

Und da 90% der Jäger so denken wird sich nix ändern,und das wissen auch alle Partein. 

So toll das auch alles scheint,es ist nur bla bla man gurkt ja nicht schon seit anfang 1995 mit Schwarzen Vögeln in der Politik rum,und was hat sich getan???

Genau nix.

Sorry aber ich sage nur die Wahrheit,und die 500 die geschossen werden,sind 100 Eimer Wasser aus'n Rhein,dadurch senkt sich aber der Wasserstand auch nicht.


lg#h


----------



## Honeyball (8. April 2011)

*AW: Pressemitteilung "Die Linke": Kormoranmanagement Thema im Bundestag*

Ach, Zusser, du lässt aber auch keine Gelegenheit verstreichen, irgendwas zu unternehmen, um uns ans Bein zu pinkeln...|rolleyes

Nimm es doch einfach mal locker und von der ganz einfachen Sicht dessen, der nix anderes möchte, als überall in Deutschland friedlich, ungestört und ohne von irgendwelchen Pseudo-Tier- oder Naturschützern dumm angemacht zu werden, angeln, den einen oder anderen Fisch fangen und dann völlig frei und selbst bestimmt darüber befinden möchte, ob er den jetzt waidgerecht tötet und wieder in die Freiheit entlässt.

Dann kommst Du vielleicht ein klein wenig in die Nähe von dem, wie ich wirklich denke, fühle, handle und mich engagiere und vielleicht ein klein wenig von dieser absolut ungerechtfertigten Meinung über mich ab, dass ich mich von irgend einer Doktrin oder Richtungsvorgabe steuern oder lenken lassen würde.
Das Thema "Kormoran-Management" ist auch in "meinem" Landesverband Westfalen und Lippe sehr hoch angesiedelt, personell und fachlich mit absoluter Kompetenz besetzt und -so wie alle anderen wichtigen Themen auch- bestens in Bearbeitung, und mit "bestens" meine ich: "bestens, im Sinne *aller* Angler".
Genau *darum* geht es mir, hier und in jedem anderen Thema:

zu definieren, was ich für die anglerfreundlichste Problemlösung oder Einstellung zu einem Thema halte
kritisch meine persönliche Meinung zu hinterfragen und heraus zu finden, ob diese auch eine Mehrheit bei anderen Anglern, insbesondere hier im AB, findet
mir dann dieses Ziel insoweit auf die Fahne zu schreiben, dass ich diejenigen kritisiere, die in irgend einer Form dagegen steuern, und diejenigen lobe und unterstütze, die sich für die Erreichung dieses Zieles einsetzen.
und nicht zuletzt: Möglichst viel an Fachwissen, Informationen und Publikationen zusammen zu tragen und hier zu veröffentlichen, damit eine möglichst große Zahl von Anglern über diese Themen und ihre Entwicklung zu Gunsten oder zu Ungunsten von *allen* Anglern bescheid wissen

Die Schwierigkeit liegt dabei im zweiten Punkt, denn natürlicher Weise sind nicht alle der selben Meinung und menschlicher Weise bewegen sich viele immer vom eigentlichen Thema weg, wenn dabei diejenigen schlecht weg kommen, die man zu seinen Freunden oder Verbündeten zählt. Dabei könnten wir alle zusammen viel mehr bewegen und erreichen, wenn wir uns alle gemeinsam viel mehr von der gesamten typisch deutschen Verbands- und Politikproblematik lösen würden und wirklich auf die einzelnen Themen fokussieren. 
Dadurch, dass einzelne Verbände und Funktionäre entweder die von den Anglern mehrheitlich für sinnvoll gehaltenen Wege aus nur zum Teil nachvollziehbaren Gründen nicht beschreiten oder sogar gänzlich in eine andere Richtung marschieren, ergeben sich nunmal zwangsläufig Schwierigkeiten, gewisse Ziele in Angriff zu nehmen oder gar zu erreichen.

Ich spreche nur für mich und sage:

Ja, ich wünsche mir ein sinnvolles und ausgewogenes Kormoranmanagement in ganz Europa
Ja, ich wünsche mir die Einrichtung von Fischschutzzonen in der Ostsee zur nachhaltigen Verbesserung der Population des Dorsch-Weststammes
Ja, ich bin gegen generelle Nachtangelverbote in ganz Deutschland, mit Ausnahme von Schutzzonen, für die ein generelles Nacht-Betretungsverbot für Angler wie Nicht-Angler besteht.
Ja, ich halte es für einen massiven Eingriff in meine Persönlichkeitsrechte, wenn mir in irgendeinem deutschen Bundesland untersagt wird, mich über das Internet oder sonstwie mit anderen Anglern zum gemeinsamen Angeln zu verabreden
Ja, ich halte es für unzumutbar und untragbar, wenn mir in irgendeinem deutschen Bundesland per Gesetz, Verordnung oder sonstwie vrogeschrieben wird, einen Fisch, den ich gefangen habe, zu töten, auch wenn ich nicht weiß, was ich mit ihm anfangen soll oder ich ihn lieber wieder frei lassen würde, weil es eben nicht der Fisch ist, den ich eigentlich fangen wollte.
Ja, ich wünsche mir einen einheitlichen und starken Angelverband in Deutschland, der u.a. genau diese Interessen bundesweit vertritt und durchsetzt
Ja, ich wünsche mir, dass die derzeitige Praxis der unterschiedlichen Fischereiprüfungen abgelöst wird durch die Kombination aus einem bundeseinheitlich frei erhältlichen Fischereischein inklusive Verbandsabgaben und der für Neu- und Jungangler verpflichtenden Teilnahme an gezielten Schulungsmaßnahmen

..und ich bin ab Montag gerne bereit, jeden einzelnen dieser Punkte sachlich und ganz ohne Verbandsdünkel zu diskutieren (jetzt nicht mehr, weil ich übers WOchenende offline bin):m


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. April 2011)

*AW: Pressemitteilung "Die Linke": Kormoranmanagement Thema im Bundestag*

Die Diskussion ist hier mal wqieder völlig OT..
Hier gehts ja darum, dass Politiker endlich mal zielführend einen vernünftigen Vorschlag zum Punkt Kormoran gemacht haben..


----------



## Zoddl (9. April 2011)

*AW: Pressemitteilung "Die Linke": Kormoranmanagement Thema im Bundestag*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Dann kommst Du vielleicht ein klein wenig in die Nähe von dem, wie ich wirklich denke, fühle, handle und mich engagiere und vielleicht ein klein wenig von dieser absolut ungerechtfertigten Meinung über mich ab, dass ich mich von irgend einer Doktrin oder Richtungsvorgabe steuern oder lenken lassen würde.
> Das Thema "Kormoran-Management" ist auch in "meinem" Landesverband Westfalen und Lippe sehr hoch angesiedelt, personell und fachlich mit absoluter Kompetenz besetzt und -so wie alle anderen wichtigen Themen auch- bestens in Bearbeitung, und mit "bestens" meine ich: "bestens, im Sinne *aller* Angler".
> Genau *darum* geht es *mir*(und nicht nur dir), hier und in jedem anderen Thema:
> 
> ...


Nur ein kurzes OT:
Das Problem, welches _meiner_ Meinung nach immer wieder in den hier geführten "Diskussionen" besteht, ist die vorher gefestigte Marschrichtung zum Thema und deren exzessive Verteidigung! Sieht man sich den Verlauf der Diskussionen an, folgt auf die meisten Postings eines Users (egal ob "gut" oder "pöhse"), das Posting eines Mods. Ob nun Stunden oder wenige Minuten später. 
Wenn "ihr" also behauptet, dass es Member gibt, die nur auf neue Themen warten, um euch ans Bein pinkeln zu können... als Poster hat man den gleichen Eindruck! Speziell, wenn die Retourkutsche quasi "sofort" kommt.
Diejenigen, die hier in diesen Themen mitdiskutieren, wollen sicherlich niemanden "ans Bein pinkeln"! Ihr schreibt selbst von euch, dass ihr nicht sicher seid, ob EUER eingeschlagene Weg der 100% richtige Weg ist. Dann verteidigt ihn nicht in allen Punkten so vehement, sondern hinterfragt ihn aus den Erkenntnissen, die eine vernünftige Diskussion hier zu Tage fördern kann! |wavey:

Deine aufgelisteten Punkte sind allesamt 100% zustimmungswürdig. Da wird selbst Zusser mit dir einer Meinung sein. 

ABER: Der wichtigste Punkt (Punkt 2), das kritische Hinterfragen eines Themas UND das Herausfinden, ob es hierfür eine mehrheitliche Meinung gibt, genau dieser Punkt kommt im Grossteil aller hier geführten angelpolitischen Themen einfach zu kurz!
Stattdessen wird mit Eröffnung eines Threads sofort zu Punkt 3 übergegangen, dem Verteidigen der eigenen Position. Und schon bekommt man im Verlaufe dessen den Eindruck, das einem alle ans Bein pissen... oder alle sich gegenseitig.

Am Ende:
Ein grosses *Danke* an Euch, für die Arbeit die ihr hier speziell im polit. Bereich leistet und die Zeit, die ihr zu opfern hierfür bereit seid! Aber bedenkt, dass dies hier ein Forum mit vielen Membern ist und viele Meinungen vereint... und nicht jeder findet euren "Weg" kompromisslos richtig!


Zum Thema:
@Gründler
Dem Kormoran wirst du allein mit Abschuss nicht Herr werden, hier muss irgendetwas in Richtung Geburtenkontrolle geschehen. Letzteres setzt aber vorraus, dass die Leute, die den Kormoranbestand lokal beurteilen, dies auch endlich mal objektiv tun!
Wieviele Jahre wurde seitens der Naturschutzverbände behauptet, dass es in Dtl. kaum Brutpaare bzw. Brutkolonien gibt? Und diese Meinung wird in einigen Regionen immer noch vertreten!
Abgesehen davon ist der Abschuß von Kormoran zusätzlich sinnfrei, wenn die Abschussquote zu gering ist. Und diese richtet sich nach der (objektiven) Einschätzung von "Experten" vor Ort. Einige von denen wissen zwar wie ein Kormoran aussieht und kennen die evtl auch persönlich... aber zählen können die nicht! Zumindest "unser" Experte hat da ganz starke Probleme mit!


Und vllt. nochmal allgemein. Wenn man das Kormoranproblem wirklich endlich mal "anpacken" will, wird es hier in Dtl. nicht reichen, Fischereibetriebe und Angler als "Opfer"-/Geschädigten allein aufzuführen. Schon gar nicht im grünen Dtl.

Da gilt es wirklich aufzuzeigen, welche Tierarten massiv durch den Kormoran in ihrer Art bedroht sind oder regional verdrängt werden. Bitterlinge, eh schon selten, z.B. durch direkte Einwirkung (Fraß). 
Aber ebenso indirekt Eisvögel, die auf das Vorhandensein kleiner Fische (und das ist hauptsächlich Brut) angewiesen sind. Wieviel Brutfisch gibts noch, wenn die Laichtiere stark dezimiert sind?
Und ich vertrete immer noch die Meinung, das sich Haubentaucher von Kormoranen vertreiben lassen bzw. einen ganz grossen Bogen um diese machen!
Sprich, der Kormoran stellt nicht nur eine Gefahr/Störung für Fische dar, sondern ebenso für Prestigeobjekte, wie den Vogel aus der alten "Licher"bierwerbung, oder (relativ) bekannte Vögel wie Haubentaucher.
Wieso also nicht die gesamte Schadeinwirkung von "zuviel" Kormoran aufzeigen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. April 2011)

*AW: Pressemitteilung "Die Linke": Kormoranmanagement Thema im Bundestag*



> Wieso also nicht die gesamte Schadeinwirkung von "zuviel" Kormoran aufzeigen.


Gute Idee, und dabei aber auch gleich, wie irrational da Gelder verschwendet werden.

Kormorane jagen hauptsächlich leicht zu erreichende Fische - also pelagisch lebende vorzugsweise.

Dann werden zig Millionen ausgegeben, um den pelagisch lebenden Ostseeschnäpel in der Schlei wieder heimisch zu machen.

Wer mal an die Schlei fährt und sich die dortigen Kormorankolonien anschaut, der wird schnell zu dem Gedanken kommen, dass hier wertvolle Gelder für den Bestandsschutz schlicht millionenweise als Kormoranfutter verschwendet werden.......


----------



## Ralle 24 (9. April 2011)

*AW: Pressemitteilung "Die Linke": Kormoranmanagement Thema im Bundestag*



Zoddl schrieb:


> Nur ein kurzes OT:
> Das Problem, welches _meiner_ Meinung nach immer wieder in den hier geführten "Diskussionen" besteht, ist die vorher gefestigte Marschrichtung zum Thema und deren exzessive Verteidigung! ..................................................




Zoddl, ich hab den oberen Teil Deines postings mal hierhin

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=3292995#post3292995

kopiert, weil ich das nicht unkommentiert stehen lassen möchte.


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. April 2011)

*AW: Pressemitteilung "Die Linke": Kormoranmanagement Thema im Bundestag*

So, hier mal weiter mit den Fakten.
Hier kann das Protokoll jetzt als PDF abgerufen werden (TOP Kormoran ab Seite 11782):
http://www.bundestag.de/dokumente/protokolle/plenarprotokolle/17102.pdf
Da könnt ihr nachlesen, was die anderen Parteien zum Thema zu sagen haben....


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. April 2011)

*AW: Pressemitteilung "Die Linke": Kormoranmanagement Thema im Bundestag*

Zitat CDU:


			
				CDU schrieb:
			
		

> Ich möchte es abschließend noch einmal wiederholen:
> Für die Koalition aus CDU/CSU und FDP hat der
> Fischartenschutz den gleichen Stellenwert wie der Vogelschutz
> oder der Tierschutz allgemein. Wir lehnen den
> ...



Zitat SPD:


			
				SPD schrieb:
			
		

> Die Regierungskoalition hat in ihrem Koalitionsvertrag
> geschrieben, dass sie auf europäischer Ebene auf
> die Erstellung eines Managementplans für Kormorane
> drängen will. Bislang war von diesen Bemühungen
> ...



Zitat FDP:


			
				FDP schrieb:
			
		

> Legislaturperiode
> Nachahmung gefunden hat. Die überaus
> erfolgreichen Schutzmaßnahmen für den Kormoran haben
> dazu geführt, dass sich die Kormorane so stark vermehren,
> ...



Zitat Grüne:


			
				Grüne schrieb:
			
		

> Der Antrag verkennt vor allem das Wesen der Artenschutzgesetzgebung.
> Ein konkretes Reglement zum Beispiel
> kann es gar nicht geben, denn die Vogelschutzrichtlinie
> gilt uneingeschränkt; es steht nicht im Belieben der
> ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. April 2011)

*AW: Pressemitteilung "Die Linke": Kormoranmanagement Thema im Bundestag*

Alleine schon, dass in dem Betrag der Grünen wieder einmal pauschal "Schützer" grundsätzlich als gut, "Nutzer" grundsätzlich als bedenklich dargestellt werden zeigt wieder einmal deutlich, wohin der Weg mit den Grünen (mich als Baden-Württemberger grausts schon) hinführen wird:
Schutz der Natur vor statt für den Menschen.....

Wenn die Grünen und die spendensammelnde Schützermafia nicht begreifen, dass Nutzer aus reinem Eigeninteresse sowieso die besten Schützer sind und dass man Natur für und nicht vor Menschen schützen muss, werden wir bald auch Prüfungen und Scheine brauchen, um überhaupt noch einen Spaziergang ausserhalb von Siedlungen machen zu dürfen.......


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. April 2011)

*AW: Pressemitteilung "Die Linke": Kormoranmanagement Thema im Bundestag*



			
				Grüne schrieb:
			
		

> Freizeitfischern


Und diese Abqualifizierung nervt mich auch...
Wir sind Angler und keine Freizeitfischer - und wie viele Leute bei der spendensammelnden Schützermafia sind denn fest angestellte Profis (ich mein damit nicht fürs Spendensammeln und für Propaganda zum noch mehr Spenden kriegen, sondern die, welche wirklich aktiv was für die Natur tun...)??


----------



## Professor Tinca (11. April 2011)

*AW: Pressemitteilung "Die Linke": Kormoranmanagement Thema im Bundestag*

Kaum welche von den Freizeitschützern.

Nur die, die fürs Reden bezahlt werden. Der Rest sind die Laufburschen, die in ihrer, anscheinend zu grosszügig bemessenen Freizeit, Hirngespinsten hinterherlaufen und Flyer verteilen(für welche unschuldige Bäume sterben mussten). . .|evil:


----------



## Ralle 24 (11. April 2011)

*AW: Pressemitteilung "Die Linke": Kormoranmanagement Thema im Bundestag*

Unabhängig von dem grünen Quark zuvor, damit

_Ich wiederhole es hier gerne: Wer die Fischbestände
nachhaltig stärken will, der muss die naturnahe Bewirtschaftung
von Teichen und Seen fördern, die Gewässer
renaturieren, Laich- und Lebensräume erhalten, anstatt
die Schuld für Ertragseinbußen dem Kormoran in den
Schnabel zu schieben._

haben sie nicht unrecht. Das sollte mindestens ebenso wichtig sein, wie die Dezimierung der Kormoranbestände. 
Zumal ich sowieso nicht an den Erfolg eines Kormoranmanagements glaube. 

Problematisch in der Argumentation ist auch die Verquickung von Angelfischerei mit gewerblicher Fischzucht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. April 2011)

*AW: Pressemitteilung "Die Linke": Kormoranmanagement Thema im Bundestag*

Richtig Ralle....


----------



## WK1956 (11. April 2011)

*AW: Pressemitteilung "Die Linke": Kormoranmanagement Thema im Bundestag*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Unabhängig von dem grünen Quark zuvor, damit
> 
> _Ich wiederhole es hier gerne: Wer die Fischbestände_
> _nachhaltig stärken will, der muss die naturnahe Bewirtschaftung_
> ...


 
Bei dem Argument der Grünen wundert mich doch sehr, das die Äsche, bei uns in Bayern, in ein und demselben Gewässer in bewohnten Abschnitten noch häufig vorkommt und sich auch vermehrt, in unbewohnten Abschnitten, die oft "naturnäher" sind, faktisch ausgestorben ist.
Ähnliches gilt im übrigen auch für die Bachforelle.

Gruß Werner


----------



## Ralle 24 (11. April 2011)

*AW: Pressemitteilung "Die Linke": Kormoranmanagement Thema im Bundestag*

Es geht nicht um Naturnah im Sinne von unbewohnt. Sondern um natürliche Wasserläufe mit Flachwasserzonen und Verstecken.

Die Krux ist, dass die meisten unserer Gewässer Kormoranautobahnen sind, die durch die " Fly- in Raststätten" der Fischzuchtbetriebe ganz besonders attraktiv für den schwarzen Vogel sind.

Aber auch das zu ändern ist fast ebenso unmöglich, wie die Dezimierung des Bestandes durch Jagd etc.


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. April 2011)

*AW: Pressemitteilung "Die Linke": Kormoranmanagement Thema im Bundestag*

Esg geht ja wohl auch eher um Vergrämung als Dezimierung - bei der Masse an Kormoranen ist doie jagfliche Dezimierung eh nicht zielführend. Zumal Jäger das kaum machen wollen.

Dazu müsste man die Artenschützer losjagen, damt sie Nester  leeren, beim brüten stören etc., damit wertvolle Fischarten geschont werden ;-)))

Wäre sicher sinnvoller als vor Supermärkten um weitere Spenden zu betteln...


----------



## Ralle 24 (11. April 2011)

*AW: Pressemitteilung "Die Linke": Kormoranmanagement Thema im Bundestag*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Dazu müsste man die Artenschützer losjagen, damt sie Nester  leeren, beim brüten stören etc., damit wertvolle Fischarten geschont werden ;-)))




Die darf man dann getrost als Vogelscheuchen bezeichnen.


----------



## WK1956 (11. April 2011)

*AW: Pressemitteilung "Die Linke": Kormoranmanagement Thema im Bundestag*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Es geht nicht um Naturnah im Sinne von unbewohnt. Sondern um natürliche Wasserläufe mit Flachwasserzonen und Verstecken.
> 
> Die Krux ist, dass die meisten unserer Gewässer Kormoranautobahnen sind, die durch die " Fly- in Raststätten" der Fischzuchtbetriebe ganz besonders attraktiv für den schwarzen Vogel sind.
> 
> Aber auch das zu ändern ist fast ebenso unmöglich, wie die Dezimierung des Bestandes durch Jagd etc.


 

ich weis nicht von welchen Gewässern du redest, die Gewässer die ich meine, sind in den "nicht bewohnten" Bereichen durchaus naturnah.
In den Ortschaften kann man sie oftmals eher so wie von dir beschrieben finden, dennoch ist selbst in diesen Bereichen innerhalb der Ortschaften der Fischbestand deutlich besser als auserhalb.

Gruß Werner


----------



## gründler (11. April 2011)

*AW: Pressemitteilung "Die Linke": Kormoranmanagement Thema im Bundestag*

Moin

Und genau da liegt der Hund begraben.

Da die lieben Schützer wissen das die Jagd dem Problem nie Herr werden kann,guckt man hier ganz ruhig des Weges.

Um nun Gipseier.........durchzusetzen kommen die nächsten Probleme,da gibt es wieder Gesetze die verbieten Eier.....zu entfernen,die verbieten Nachts die Kolonie zu stören usw.

Das läuft dann unter Sonderregelungen,bezw.werden dem Schwarzen hier gewisse Rechte gegben,die das Verscheuchen Eier tauschen........verbieten,bezw.es müssen darauf Anträge gestellt werden.Die dann zu 80% nicht gestattet werden,oder von vornerein abgelehnt werden.

Nun zu hoffen das Schützer.....sich darauf einlassen selber diese Aufgaben zu unternehmen (Eier......) ist doch ein Witz den keiner wirklich glauben kann und wird,es wäre schön wenn das so kommen würde.

Aber:

Es wäre so als wenn man ein Angler sagt zerstöre mal ein teil deiner Ausrüstung,du brauchst die Ringe in der mitte der Rute nicht es reichen der erste und der Spitzenring.

Wenn ich sehe mit was für Objektiven die vor der Kolonie stehen (hier bei mir jeden tag,mit Führungen Vorträgen etc.) Mit Objektiven - Optiken - Ferngläser........ für gute 10.000€,1,20m lang 40cm durchmesser,kann ich mir nicht vorstellen das die jemals sowas unterstützen werden,die hängen da alles für rein und lieben dieses Hobby wie wir Angeln lieben.

Meine persönliche Meinung: Es muss entweder die Natur selber regeln,oder der Mensch entwickelt ein Virus Bakterien.....das sich unter Schwarzen verbreitet.

Die Grünen fordern ja auch in manchen Gebieten die Pille für Sauen,wegen der 333% Fortpflanzungsrate,die dieses Jahr wohl auf 444% angehoben werden muss.So will man die Schäden in Zaum halten,dann kann man das auch beim Schwarzen fordern liebe Schützer.

Alles andere hat auf Dauer kein Nennwert.


@ Zoddl ich wollte nur mal wieder aufzeigen,ich kenne die Probleme als alter Jäger nur zu gut.

Die Schützer fordern auch Jäger auf mehr Rabenartige zu schiessen wegen der Singvögel,nur haben sie damals Rabenartige unter absoluten Schutz gestellt,um dann Jahre später zu merken Sch...wir haben Mist gebaut,die nehmen überhand und zerstören die Singvögelbestände.

Die Geister die ich rief.



lg#h


----------



## Ralle 24 (11. April 2011)

*AW: Pressemitteilung "Die Linke": Kormoranmanagement Thema im Bundestag*



WK1956 schrieb:


> ich weis nicht von welchen Gewässern du redest, die Gewässer die ich meine, sind in den "nicht bewohnten" Bereichen durchaus naturnah.
> In den Ortschaften kann man sie oftmals eher so wie von dir beschrieben finden, dennoch ist selbst in diesen Bereichen innerhalb der Ortschaften der Fischbestand deutlich besser als auserhalb.
> 
> Gruß Werner



Wir reden ein wenig aneinander vorbei.

Das Lockangebot für den Kormoran besteht aus unseren vielen Kanälen, aufgeräumten Flüssen, Seen und Teichwirtschaften, die wie ein Adernetz unser Land durchziehen. Denen ist der Kormoran gefolgt. Ist er einmal in einem Gebiet eingefallen, geht er logischerweise auch in die Gewässer, die noch halbwegs natürlich sind.
Man kann das durchaus mit der Verbreitung von Ratten durch die Kanalisation vergleichen.
Da der Kormoran eine sehr hohe Fluchtdistanz hat, ist er logischerweise innerhalb von Ortschaften weniger häufig anzutreffen.


----------



## WK1956 (11. April 2011)

*AW: Pressemitteilung "Die Linke": Kormoranmanagement Thema im Bundestag*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Wir reden ein wenig aneinander vorbei.


 
den Eindruck habe ich auch.

Mir ging es aber vor allem darum, das es eben nicht ausreicht für naturnahe Gewässer zu sorgen und alles wird gut.
Ich lebe in einer Gegend in der es noch einige halbwegs naturbelassene Bäche gibt und es gibt auch keine größeren Kanäle und ähnliches, dennoch ist der Kormoran ein massives Problem für unsere heimischen Fischarten.
Abhilfe kann meiner Ansicht nach nur eine massive reduzierung des Kormoranbestandes schaffen und sonst gar nix.


----------



## Taxidermist (11. April 2011)

*AW: Pressemitteilung "Die Linke": Kormoranmanagement Thema im Bundestag*

@WK1956,hier mal was zum Kormoran in der Stadt!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=av_HtPvqck4

Das die Vögel eine hohe Fluchtdistanz haben, gehört wohl der Vergangenheit
an. Dies war sicher mal so als diese noch bejagt wurden, aber seitdem sie nun schon jahrzehnte lang unbehelligt ihr Futter jagen dürfen(und sich derart vermehren konnten), hat sich diese Distanz extrem veringert, auf zur Zeit geschätzte 30m!
Ich habe keine Hoffnung, dass sich in Zukunft irgend etwas in Sachen Kormoranbestandsregulierung tun wird.
Vor allem bei einer bei uns  erwartenden Grün-Roten Regierung.
Die werden auch nur ihr Klientel bedienen, dazu gehören Leute aus BUND sowie Nabu, Millionen durch die Ereignisse in Japan aufgeschreckter Bürger,
als auch das Heer aus grünwählenden,robbenliebhabenden, walschützenden Hausfrauen und Lehrern. 
Wobei letztere noch die Möglichkeit haben, fleißig an der Indoktrinierung unserer Jugend zu arbeiten.
Wie ich schon weiter vorn schrieb, können wir bei diesen Mehrheitsverhältnissen froh sein, wenn wir in ein paar Jahren überhaupt noch unserem Hobby nachgehen dürfen!

Taxidermist


----------



## Hilde (11. April 2011)

*AW: Pressemitteilung "Die Linke": Kormoranmanagement Thema im Bundestag*

Dass die Linke den Antrag eingebracht hat fand ich gut. 
Dass der Antrag im parteipolitischen Grabenkampf auf der Strecke bleibt war - zu erwarten.

Für den Angelfischer sehe ich für die nahe Zukunft leider keine Lobby, die in der Lage wäre ein vernünftiges Kormoranmanagement auf den Weg zu bringen. Meiner Einschätzung nach ist die Anglerschaft hier zu gespalten (VDSF, DAV), um einen wirkungsvollen Druck aufbauen zu können. Zudem hat auch das "Kormoran-Demo(chen)" in Ulm vergangenen Jahres gezeigt, dass das Thema der Mehrheit nicht wirklich unter den Fingernägeln brennt.

Der einzige Hoffnungsschimmer kommt aus der Ecke der Teichwirte, die sich aufgrund existenzieller Bedrohung natürlich deutlich ernsthafter mit dem Thema befasst haben und in der Auseinandersetzung mit dem Vogelschutz belastbare Zahlen und Statistiken vorlegen konnten.
Dass der Nabu dabei mit dem eigenen Teichgut "Blumberger Mühle" und der mangelnden Fähigkeit dort die kormoranvertreibenden Maßnahmen effektiv umzusetzen, die er andernorts von den Teichwirten verlangt,ein klassisches Eigentor geschossen hat, war sicherlich Wasser auf die Mühlen der Teichwirte.

Die Angelfischerei hat es leider nicht geschafft das Image des "Freizeit-Naturnutzers" abzulegen und wird aufgrund der politischen Großwetterlage aus der Ecke so leicht auch nicht rauskommen.

In diesem Sinne "Geht Angeln - solange Ihr noch wollt. Wer weiß, ob Ihr noch wollt, wenn nichts mehr beißt". |bigeyes


----------



## Zoddl (11. April 2011)

*AW: Pressemitteilung "Die Linke": Kormoranmanagement Thema im Bundestag*

Ich habe mal etwas bei den Schützern gestöbert und einen recht... interessanten/merkwürdigen Artikel gefunden, der unter anderem auch das von Thomas erwähnte Ostseeschnäpel - Kormoranproblem... tja, erwähnt wäre wohl zuviel gesagt:
http://schleswig-holstein.nabu.de/naturvorort/kormoran/kormoran/04681.html

Tatsächlich besteht der Artikel aus einer Überschrift ("Können gut koexistieren: Kormorane und bedrohte Fischarten") und einem kurzen, sachlichen Absatz zum Thema fehlende Laichgebiete und gestörte/fehlende Lebensräume. Die Überschrift und der Absatz haben indes nichts miteinander zu tun. 
Am Ende erfolgt eine (sehr kurze) Auflistung bedrohter Fischarten Schleswig Holsteins. Unter anderem mit dem Ostseeschnäpel. 

Ich finde dies ein verdammt gutes Beispiel einer wirkungsvollen Präsentation eines Problemthemas mit eigener Meinungsübermittlung bei völliger Vorenthaltung von Informationen, um das Thema im Ansatz überhaupt begreifbar zu machen.
Oder ich bin zu doof... könnte auch sein.

Und dieses Zitat gibt es dort auch zu lesen:


> "Aufgrund der vorliegenden Sachverhalte ist es nicht möglich und auch  nicht notwendig, eine Gebietskulisse zum Abschuss von Kormoranen im  Bereich von Fließgewässern zu erstellen" (LANU 2005).


Heisst doch in diesem Zusammenhang und Artikel:
Der Kormoran "darf" genau dort weitermachen, wo gefährdete Fisch/Tierarten in ihrem Bestand durch gestörte oder fehlende Lebensräume ohnehin gefährdet sind?
Das wäre ja lächerlich! Entschuldigung... das ist ja lächerlich!

Laut Nabu - SH ist der Kormoran in Schleswig Holstein aber bereits wieder rückläufig, sowohl was die Zahl der Brutpaare, Durchgangsvögel und "Überwinterer" betrifft... ...sagt man.


Mal eine Info von einem Bekannten/Insider vor Ort:
Hier in Erfurt/Thüringen wurde das Kormoranproblem im letzten Januar/Februar als Tagesordnungspunkt vorgeschlagen. Von welcher Partei dies kam, kann ich allerdings nicht mehr genau sagen. Vorrangig ging es um den Schutz von Thüringens Meeräschen(!) und deren Bedrohung durch den Kormoran. Da der gute Mann seine (zugearbeiteten) Unterlagen "vergessen" hatte und scheinbar nur sehr grob (also gar nicht) über die Materie Bescheid wusste... naja, es blieb an diesem Punkt nur beim Vorschlag.

Vor einer ernsthaften politischen Debatte über das Kormoran sollte man also erstmal ernsthaft, den beteiligten  Politiker das Problem darstellen. Schützerdokumente gibts zu Hauf... von Fischerei und Anglern stammen aber hauptsächlich Schadberichte mit finanziellem Fischschaden. Fisch lässt sich ersetzen, ein massiv gestörtes Ökosystem (z.B. Torfstiche, Altärme) ist nicht unbedingt einfach zu reanimieren.


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. April 2011)

*AW: Pressemitteilung "Die Linke": Kormoranmanagement Thema im Bundestag*

Pressemeldung

Dr. Wilhelm Priesmeier, SPD-Bundestagsfraktion
Dr. Kirsten Tackmann, Fraktion DIE LINKE im Bundestag
Cornelia Behm, Bündnis 90/Die Grünen – Bundestagsfraktion

*Koalition verweigert Debatte eines Antrages der LINKEN​*
„Es ist inakzeptabel, dass sich die Koalition unter Missbrauch der Geschäftsordnung der Debatte eines Antrags der LINKEN im Agrar-Ausschuss mit der Begründung, dass sie selbst noch einen Antrag erarbeitet, verweigert. Nur weil Schwarz-Gelb nicht ordentlich arbeitet, blockieren sie die Auseinandersetzung mit Vorschlägen der Opposition,“ kommentieren die Obleute der Oppositionsfraktionen Dr. Wilhelm
Priesmeier (SPD-Fraktion), Dr. Kirsten Tackmann (Fraktion DIE LINKE) und Cornelia Behm (Fraktion Bündnis 90/Die Grünen) die erzwungene Vertagung der Behandlung des Antrages 17/5378 im Rahmen der heutigen Sitzung des Ausschusses für
Ernährung, Landwirtschaft und Verbraucherschutz.

Die Obleute weiter:
„Der betreffende Antrag war in der vergangenen Woche in den Deutschen Bundestag eingebracht und in den Agrarausschuss überwiesen worden. Dort sollte er heute beraten werden. Nicht etwa bei der Abstimmung über die Tagesordnung, sondern erst kurz nach Aufrufung des Tagesordnungspunktes stellte die FDPFraktion einen Antrag auf Vertagung. Sie begründete diesen Schritt damit, dass die Koalition angeblich auch in der Erarbeitung eines eigenen Antrages zum Thema sei
und daher beide Anträge gemeinsam zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt beraten werden könnten. 
Dieser FDP-Antrag wurde mit der Mehrheit der  Regierungskoalition gegen die Stimmen der Opposition angenommen. Auch eine Anberatung des Bundestagsantrages der Linken wurde abgelehnt. 

Wenn die Koalition immer nach Gutdünken die Tagesordnung nach ihrem eigenen Zeitplan gestaltet und damit der fachliche Auseinandersetzung mit Anträgen der Opposition aus dem Weg geht, ist das weder hilfreich für die Meinungsbildung zur Fachpolitik noch guter parlamentarischer Stil. So sollte mit der oppositionellen Minderheit des Ausschusses nicht umgegangen werden.“
Berlin, 13.04.2011


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. April 2011)

*AW: Pressemitteilung "Die Linke": Kormoranmanagement Thema im Bundestag*

Das ist doch wider mal typisch Politiker:
Statt sich um Anliegen der Bürger zu kümmern, verlieren die sich in taktischem Geklüngl....

Bei anderen Konstellationen könnte das genauso andersrum natürlich auch passieren - ich glaube, da geben sich Politiker aller Parteien wenig ....


----------



## andy72 (13. April 2011)

*AW: Pressemitteilung "Die Linke": Kormoranmanagement Thema im Bundestag*



> Bei anderen Konstellationen könnte das genauso andersrum natürlich auch  passieren - ich glaube, da geben sich Politiker aller Parteien wenig  ....



wäre auch naiv was anderes zu erwarten !!


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. April 2011)

*AW: Pressemitteilung "Die Linke": Kormoranmanagement Thema im Bundestag*

Naiv sind wir sicher nicht - aber Hoffnung aufgeben ist auch nicht..

Alter Spontispruch, der nach wie vor stimmt:
Nur wer nicht kämpft, hat schon verloren...

;-)))


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. April 2011)

*AW: Pressemitteilung "Die Linke": Kormoranmanagement Thema im Bundestag*

*"Antrag für europäisches Kormoranmanagement kommt vor der Sommerpause."​*Dies teilte die Sprecherin für Ernährung und Landwirtschaft der FDP-Bundestagsfraktion, Dr. Christel Happach-Kasan, am 13. April 2011 anlässlich der Sitzung des Ausschusses für Ernährung Landwirtschaft und Verbraucherschutz mit.

http://www.anglerverband.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=285&Itemid=296


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. April 2011)

*AW: Pressemitteilung "Die Linke": Kormoranmanagement Thema im Bundestag*

Da wollen also scheinbar alle Parteien ausser den Grünen mal etwas sinncolles für die Bevölkerung und den Artenschutz tun.

Und dadurch, dass sie sich diese parlamentarischen Schoten und Kleinkriege liefern, wird wahrscheinlich unterm Strich dann nachher nix besser werden, sondern die Grünen mit ihren einseitigen Interessen bei der spendensammelnden Schützermafia werden sich dann unterm Strich wieder durchsetzen, weil sich die anderen zwar inhaltlich einige sind, aber nicht darüber wer das Copyright für sich in Anspruch nehmen darf und wie man das parlamentarisch durchsetzt...

Es ist doch zum k................................


----------



## Zoddl (14. April 2011)

*AW: Pressemitteilung "Die Linke": Kormoranmanagement Thema im Bundestag*

Mich würde aber vor allem interessieren, welche Personen/Experten den Kormoranbestand und dessen Schadkraft regional einschätzen sollen und so die Grundlage für eine regionales Handeln möglich machen.

Angler und Fischwirte werden es wohl kaum sein, die Vogelfreunde vor Ort hoffentlich(!!!) auch nicht. Die sind genauso "befangen" und subjektiv, wie wir.
Die Jäger vielleicht? Das ist die einzige Gruppe, welche nicht direkt unter dem Kormoran zu leiden hat(???) und dessen Jagd- und Brutreviere trotzdem kennen müsste.

Seitens der Parteien gibt es aber dazu noch keine Äusserungen, oder?


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. April 2011)

*AW: Pressemitteilung "Die Linke": Kormoranmanagement Thema im Bundestag*

Keine mir bekannten...


----------



## BountyHunter81 (15. April 2011)

*AW: Pressemitteilung "Die Linke": Kormoranmanagement Thema im Bundestag*



Zoddl schrieb:


> Die Jäger vielleicht? Das ist die einzige Gruppe, welche nicht direkt unter dem Kormoran zu leiden hat(???) und dessen Jagd- und Brutreviere trotzdem kennen müsste.


 
Die würden mit der Übernahme dieser Aufgabe allerdings auch leiden, weil Kosten für Abschuss und Körperentsorgung sicher von niemandem getragen würden. Also werden die sich wohl kaum freiwiilig melden. Ausser ein, zwei angelnde oder teichbewirtende Jäger.


----------

